# Hi Way Spreader



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

8 foot Hi Way Super P spreader with extra capacity sides. 11 horsepower Honda engine. Runs and works good. Only thing it needs is a starter.... Used it all last season without it. Have a brand new drag chain and electric clutch to go with it. 2700 or best offer.


----------

